# Anybody want Bonzi?



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone think this is a good idea? I don't, but maybe that's only because I've always thought the guy had about four screws loose.



> September 15
> 
> "If the Timberwolves are looking for someone who can score and complement Kevin Garnett, free agent Bonzi Wells is available."
> 
> --_Minneapolis Star Tribune_


Bonzi an option for Wolves


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I love Bonzi but do we have ANY money left? Maybe a S&T with Sacramento?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I love Bonzi but do we have ANY money left? Maybe a S&T with Sacramento?


Precisely.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

If he's a free agent now, how does Sacramento figure into this?

...and who would the Wolves trade away to get him?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Supposedly Sacramento doesn't want to take on any more salary. We have a $4.2Mil trade exception still, so that could be used. I would be pretty surprised if we could get him, and pretty happy too.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

If it was a S&T, I'm assuming that Ricky would probably be in the deal...and I think I'd be alright with that. For all of his reputation as a locker room cancer, I've always loved his game. Bonzi's other option is probably to sign a one year deal for whatever team can offer him the most (which won't be much $$), and try to parlay his play this season into a nice deal next summer. But I'm assuming that we don't have any money left at all to offer players, because McHale would have jumped at the chance. He seems to like those talented, headcase types.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd love to get Bonzi, he was a monster on the glass last season, and could play SF for us at 6'8'', we would have to use a sign and trade but what would SAC want in return?


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

i dont think we really need him. we should be concentrating on our front court to make life easier for kg.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

its not an ideal pick up for the wolves, but its talent that you cant really say no to..
you could find a place for bonzi in this squad somewhere, try trading ricky for a big maybe?
hed bring a lot of useful tools to this squad, and help out KG on the boards.

not enough money, and not really anything to trade for him though (they may want griffin, but i wouldnt want to do that), so i doubt its gonna happen


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm reading that the Nuggets are prepared to go all-out for Bonzi. I say Let 'em have him, but y'all who know the Wolves a lot better than I do seem to think he could be useful in Minnesota. Ricky Davis as the trade, hmmm? Assuming you DO want Bonzi, losing Davis for him is a pretty good trade for the Wolves. Considering that MLE, any real chance the Wolves make a serious push to get him?


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

endora60 said:


> I'm reading that the Nuggets are prepared to go all-out for Bonzi. I say Let 'em have him, but y'all who know the Wolves a lot better than I do seem to think he could be useful in Minnesota. Ricky Davis as the trade, hmmm? Assuming you DO want Bonzi, losing Davis for him is a pretty good trade for the Wolves. Considering that MLE, any real chance the Wolves make a serious push to get him?


Bonzi would be a great pickup for the Nuggets. That said, all of the Bonzi in the world would still not be enough to change the fact that they spent an assload of cash this summer on a team that basically ensures that the Northwest Division remains a non-factor for years to come.

Anyways, if we could get Bonzi for Ricky, I'd jump at it. But I really can't see it happening...unfortunately.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

NOT RICKY! Eddie Griffin?

EDIT: Actually trading Ricky for a big and signing Bonzi would be fine with me.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If you can get a big for Jaric or Ricky, you can try to have Bonzi...

But if you can get a S&T done with Kings, you will be better with Maggette (trading Ricky for Maggs)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

right now ricky is better on this team than mags or bonzi, even though i like both of them more as players.
without knowing how foye will go we need ricky's scoring more than anything at the SG/SF spot so i wouldnt want to give him up straight for either mags or bonzi... that and maggette is an injury worry.
but eddie for bonzi and ricky for a decent big would be fine with me


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Bonzi as a 2nd option? No way. As long as we can find a way to trade the trade exception, I won't have a problem. But trading Ricky for a big and making Bonzi or 2nd option, I don't like it.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i like bonzi and think he's a real good player. 

however, i highly doubt he would come here. I think bonzi wants to make a lot of money and in minny there just isnt anything for him. 

Nuggets will probably get him... 

i do think we need a lot more offensive help though. i'm eager to see how mike james and foye and KG mesh...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

moss_is_1 said:


> I'd love to get Bonzi, he was a monster on the glass last season, and could play SF for us at 6'8'', we would have to use a sign and trade but what would SAC want in return?


Bonzi's 6'5 unless he started wearing high heels.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Bonzi's 6'5 unless he started wearing high heels.


Things happen Rawse...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Bonzi as a 2nd option? No way. As long as we can find a way to trade the trade exception, I won't have a problem. But trading Ricky for a big and making Bonzi or 2nd option, I don't like it.


it would depend on foye i guess.. not him being a second option, but if he could contribute 10-15 points a game, as will hassel and bonzi. mike james could easily step up into the secondary scorers role and drop close to 20.
its not ideal, i would want to get an actual quality big man out of it though which would help KG immensly, but thats pretty rare these days.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

abwowang said:


> i like bonzi and think he's a real good player.
> 
> however, i highly doubt he would come here. I think bonzi wants to make a lot of money and in minny there just isnt anything for him.
> 
> ...


hopefully well.. it was scoring, especially late game scoring and outside shots that killed us last season.
if james is consistant and foye gets used to the NBA game early on we could be in for a pretty exciting season i think.
james could well be all over the place though and foye will more than likely go through the typical rookie stutters


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Now it sounds less likely. 

We'll may have to go search for another big again.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I would approve a Sac-town size sample of Bonzi, not long-term. I saw his buzzer-beater. It won't happen, though.

BTW Maggette would be a coup equal to Sam... he's effective and as athletic as Vince or Lebron and would overhaul our FT totals that lag year by year by year. I doubt it though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> I would approve a Sac-town size sample of Bonzi, not long-term. I saw his buzzer-beater. It won't happen, though.
> 
> BTW Maggette would be a coup equal to Sam... he's effective and as athletic as Vince or Lebron and would overhaul our FT totals that lag year by year by year. I doubt it though.


well the only way we could get mags is trading ricky... dont see that happening unfortunately


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Now Bonzi will sign with Houston... What is the new option for Minny? I still believe that adding Miles and Maggette would help this team a lot. But your team will still need another good big man to pair with KG when Blount is out... Any ideas here?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Zuca said:


> Now Bonzi will sign with Houston... What is the new option for Minny? I still believe that adding Miles and Maggette would help this team a lot. But your team will still need another good big man to pair with KG when Blount is out... Any ideas here?


id have to assume this is the squad that will be starting the season now ....


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Yeah, there wasn't even that much room for Bonzi.

Miles MIGHT be a decent swap for Eddie if they're both acting up. I think the buzz about Miles meshing with KG wasn't without warrant. OTOH it could crash and burn. And f course we'd have to persuade the Blazers' GM. Eddie in Portland, right? But he doesn't have Miles' huge contract. We're not close to cap room, anyway.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I can't imagine Eddie in Portland, and I don't think we can afford to give him up with how weak we are up front. Miles would be nice, but if they won't take Jaric for them (and they shouldn't) then I don't see it happening.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> I can't imagine Eddie in Portland, and I don't think we can afford to give him up with how weak we are up front. Miles would be nice, but if they won't take Jaric for them (and they shouldn't) then I don't see it happening.


true that, if we werent so shallow up front griffin could be a very solid trading piece


----------

